#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  عادل الشرقاوي في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك عادل الشرقاوي..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

اهلاً بحضرتك 

بداية يا ريت تعرفنا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

اول اشتراك لى كان باسم عزيز عليا واتسرق لانى كنت بقعد فى كافيه نت سنة 2004
وبعدها أكونت تانى باسم
 adel_elsharkawy
سنه 2005
وبعدين فى 2006 عملت أكونت باسمى تانى بس بالعربى اللى هو ده
كنت ببحث عن مصر فى الانترنت بيتكلموه عليها إزاى 
ومن ضمن نتائج البحث جاء المنتدى امامى فقعدت أسال يعنى ايه منتدى واشترك إزاى وفهمت واشتركت 



نصل لأول محطة لك في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
ما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

كنت مهتم فقط بقاعتين بس.. قاعة الالعاب اللايف وقاعة المسابقات
ولما بدأت ادخل اشارك فى قاعة المناقشات كنت بيتحذف لى مواضيع ومشاركات
من أستاذ احمد ناصر والاستاذة حنان 
لانى وقتها مكنتش مدرك بشكل كافى كيفية المشاركة فى موضوع
فبقيت مكتفى بلعب فى قاعة المسابقات والالعاب

الموضوع اللى أثر فيا بكلماته واسلوبه الى الان 
أعطني بندقية .. لا غصن زيتون
لـ أستاذى سيد جعيتم

ولكن القاعة المفضلة لى القاعة العامة
كنت بقراء مواضيع فى غاية الروعة والمعلومات


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنساه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

موقف من مشرف كان اسمه مستر فيروس
وكنت بحبه اوى لانه شخص دمه خفيف وكان كويس
وعرفت انه هيسيب المنتدى وكتير من الإخوة قرروا يمشوا ويروحوا منتدى هو عمله
وقتها زعلت جداً كأن بيت العيلة اتفشكل وبقيت ادخل الاقى اعضاء جديدة مش عارفها

ان شاء الله يا عادل نظل مجتمعين في الخير دوماً وربنا ما يفرقنا ابداً...
جميل منك تلك المشاعر الرقيقة تجاه المكان 


عبارات... لمن توجهها:
- غيبتك طالت
كتير اوى...
بنت شهريار
عراقية واقفتخر
حمادو
ابن مصر
اشرف المصري
زهرة
ايمرليد
نشوى
حبك خيال
الاستاذ عاطف هلال
شعاع من نور
وكتير علشان منساش حد

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
عزة نفس 
حين ارسل لها واحد مستغل أكونتى متسجل على الجهاز فى كافيه نت
وبعت لها رسالة على الخاص 
وعوقبت بتحذير وقتها 

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
اليمامة

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
أشرف المصري
سموحة
زهرة

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
عادل الشرقاوي


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

لما بيدخل ابن البلد فى موضوع من مواضيعى 
بقول يارب استر 
جاى ليه بصابعه ده 
يحذرنا ولا يوبخنا على الموضوع 


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكره؟

اعة المناقشات
كان حلم .. ماذا لو كنت رئيسا لجمهوريه مصر العربيه ؟!
أد ايه كان موضوع جميل 
وصحى مشاعر وافكار وحلول للمشاكل
من أبناء مصر
فى فترة كنت خالص يئست ان مصر ستنجب رجالاً
ولكن اكتشفت ان عبقرية المصري موجودة وانه قادر على حل كل مشاكل مصر 
وبالكلام اللى من الاعضاء 
صحى فيا أمل 
ونور لى ضوء بسيط للمستقبل بيد مصرية


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختر لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفت عندها واعجبت بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

هل غيرتنا الثورة ؟

بصراحة كل ردود اليمامة فى الموضوع
تستحق التحية 
شخصية مصرية بسيطة ترى الثورة من وجهه نظرها 
الحلم الذى حلمناه جميعاً ويجب ان نتغير كما استطعنا تغيير مصر كلها
وتمنى نبذ الصفات السيئة التى اكتسبنها من النظام البائد سريعاً


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

القرار اللى تأخر هو الاهتمام بقاعة السياسة والفصل بين المناقشات السياسية فى قاعة المناقشات 
مما ادى لاهمال القاعة السياسية واصبحت كبيت قديم يملكه شخص واحد او اتنين على الاكثر

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

لايوجد قرار متسرع الى الان


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لك؟؟ ومتى تقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

الاختلاف فى الرأى اصبح يفسد للود قضية
ياريت
بلاش التخوين والقاء التهم
اقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية لو الشعب متغيرش للافضل و اصبح فى نظام جديد بشخصيته القديمة


كلمة توجهها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقول فيها؟

جيهان واليمامة 
افضل مشرفين شفتهم من ساعة ماجيت المنتدى حقيقى ليكم دور واضح .. اشكركم

احمد ناصر
حقيقى انك شخصية محترمة جداً .. وممكن مكنتش اعرفك كويس
بس برضو اهتم بوجهه نظر الناس التانية 

ابن البلد
ربنا يجازيك خير على مجهودك فى المنتدى
بس برضو
شوف حل للقاعة السياسية

وجدى محمود
اشكرك على دعائك لى ويارب اسمع عنك كل خير 
وادام الله المحبة


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟
وهل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء

(( الرصيد الحالي صفر ))

القاعة العامة
كلمات تتميز بثراء المعنى ومن أروع ما قراءته فى غاية جمال المعانى والاحاسيس

والله معظم مواضيعى كنت اود التحدث عنها 
واللى محيرنى انها بتوصل رسالة ومع ذلك لا تجد صدى مسموع عند الإخوة
كنت اتمنى ان يكون هناك رد بالإيجاب او السلب عن الموضوع 
زى زمان حتى ولو موضوع مختلف معاه كنت بشارك علشان اسجل رفضى 
اما بالصمت الرهيب كده 
ده بيبقى شىء سىء على نفسى

انا عايزة اقول لك شئ يا عادل وهي فرصة لجميع الأعضاء أيضاً...في بعض الأحيان نتيجة بعض الظروف لا يجد الموضوع الردود الكافية لكن لا يرجع ذلك للتجاهل او عدم المبالاة بما يُكتب ...نحن كمشرفين نحاول جاهدين الرد على كل الموضوعات لكن طبعاً الظروف أحياناً تعوق..لكن ثق ان الموضوع الجيد يفرض نفسه مهما طال الوقت...وتأتي مواقف اخرى يظهر فيها واضحاً 


كل الشكر لك عادل على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

كل الشكر والامتنان لحضرتك أنتِ
والتوفيق دائماً لمنتدنا العزيز

  

ونلتقي معكم الثلاثاء القادم مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز استاذ عادل الشرقاوى 
ارق تحياتى لك 

سعدت بالتعرف على حضرتك من قرب من خلال الموضوع ومن خلال المشاركات 

احساسك نحو المنتدى واعضائه احاسيس جميله 

تمتلىء بالوفاء للاصدقاء والاخوه 

ربنا يديم عليك وعلينا هذه النعمه 

دمت دائما بخير 

اختى العزيزة بوكى 

من تالق الى تالق ومن نجاح لنجاح 

موضوع رائع واختيارات رائعة 

بالتوفيق دائما 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
كلمة أوجهها للعزيز الشرقاوي 
في ناس في مصر بتاكل وتنسي
...وعجبي!



*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

استمتعت بحوارك عادل..و اختيارك للمواضيع فعلا جميل


اد ايه شئ ممتع انك تعيد قراءة موضوع فات عليه كتير و بروح مختلفة و فهم أوعى

شكرا لك عادل  :f2:

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ عادل الشرقاوى


رحلة بالقطار فى محطات جميلة واسعدنا وجودنا معاك
واتعرفنا عليك أكتر 
والموضوعات اللى حضرتك اخترها جميلة
شكرا لك وجودك

الأستاذة بوكى
خلاص انا أدمنت وجودى فى الموضوع ومبسوطة
انى باتعرف على اعضاء كلهم رائعين

شكرا

----------


## اليمامة

حوارك من القلب مباشرة أخى الفاضل عادل ..ولذلك فقد دخل إلى القلب مباشرة 
تحمل اخلاصا ووفاءا واعتزازا بالأصدقاء والعشرة والمكان ..هذا لأنك بالفعل انسان طيب ومباشر يا عادل
دائما ما أشعر أنك مصرى أصيل ..قد تكون أخ لأى فرد أو صديق ممن يقترب منك ويشعرك ..
فأنت مثل عموم المصريين الطيبين الذين نشعر تجاهم بالألفة والمودة والبساطة ..
أشكرك جدا على اختياراتك الرائعة ..وسعدت طبعا بذكر اسمى ..أتمنى أن أظل عند حسن الظن دائما 
ملحوظاتك فعلا يجب أخذها بعين الإعتبار ..وهذا يدل على اهتمامك بالمنتدى وحرصك على البقاء ..فى كل الأحوال لا تيأس أو تبتئس ..المهم ان نكون فى تواصل واجتهاد مستمرين وبالتأكيد سيحدث فارق على المدى مهما كان غير ظاهرا ..
أما عن " هل غيرتنا الثورة " ..بذكرك هذا الموضوع شعرت بما يشبه الغصة ..لأنى بطلت أفكر كثيرا يا عادل
ولكننى سأحاول جاهدة أن أعود من جديد لهذا الموضوع لأكتب ..ونكتب جميعا ونرصد..ونأمل ..ونتواصل ..

أشكرك جدا يا عادل وتحياتى للأسرة الكريمة 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ههههههههههههههههههههه
إيه يا عم عادل ده
من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى النهاردة وأنا عمال أكح 
كنت فاكر إن ده من دور البرد اللى مش عايز يسيبنى من أكتر من إسبوع
بعدين دخلت هنا لقيتك جايب سيرتى مرتين بحالهم وكل مرة أنقح من التانية
واحدة بأحذفلك  زمان موضوعات
والتانية بتقولى أهتم بوجهات النظر المختلفة
 :: 
ماشى يا عم عادل
ماشى
 :: 
بالنسبة للحذف القديم قوى ده بأعتذرلك وبأؤكد لك إنه غير متعمد
 وشكرا إنك تلمست لحنان ولى العذر فتلك لفتة طيبة منك
 :f: 
وبالنسبة لتفهم وجهات نظر الناس التانية
أوعدك أحاول على قد ما أقدر
ومين عارف؟
يمكن أكون أنا نفسى من الناس التانية بس إنت ظالمنى
 :: 
الموضوع جميل جدا
وإستمتعت بالحلقة بتاعتك دى جدا وبردودك العفوية
وأنا والله دخلت المنتدى النهاردة مخصوص رغم إعيائى الشديد علشان أرد عليك فى الموضوع المطروح فى قاعة السياسة
وعلشان أشارك فى المحطة بتاعتك
 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> انا عايزة اقول لك شئ يا عادل وهي فرصة لجميع الأعضاء أيضاً...في بعض الأحيان نتيجة بعض الظروف لا يجد الموضوع الردود الكافية لكن لا يرجع ذلك للتجاهل او عدم المبالاة بما يُكتب ...نحن كمشرفين نحاول جاهدين الرد على كل الموضوعات لكن طبعاً الظروف أحياناً تعوق..لكن ثق ان الموضوع الجيد يفرض نفسه 
> مهما طال الوقت...وتأتي مواقف اخرى يظهر فيها واضحاً
> 
> كل الشكر لك عادل على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها
> 
> [/COLOR]



فعلاً عندك حق ولكن انا عارف ان من عيوبى انى احياناً بكون متسرع
فبحكم على الاشياء خطاء او بفسره تفسير آخر ..
والله يا ريهام بحاول مكونش متسرع بس يالا بقا شرقاوي بعرق صعيدي  :: 
بجد بجد يا ريهام انا اللى مش عارف اشكرك إزاى
على إتاحة الفرصة لى انا كمان على اكتشاف الإخوة فى المحطات الرائعة

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *اخى العزيز استاذ عادل الشرقاوى 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> سعدت بالتعرف على حضرتك من قرب من خلال الموضوع ومن خلال المشاركات 
> 
> احساسك نحو المنتدى واعضائه احاسيس جميله 
> 
> تمتلىء بالوفاء للاصدقاء والاخوه 
> 
> ...


*
ربنا يكرمك يارب ياأستاذى الغالى نادر
ربنا يعلم ما فى القلوب وانا فعلاً بعتز بكونى بينكم 
وبين أستاذة تعلمت منهم وبالتأكيد سوف اتعلم لطالما فى العمر بقية 
ربنا يديم المحبة حتى ولولم تجمعنا لقاء فالقلوب تتلاقى بالحب والمودة 
*

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذ عادل
سعدت جداً بالتعرف علي محطاتك وعليك اليوم
إحساسك نجو المنتدى إحساس رائع 
كلماتك لاتوصف إلا إنها من القلب للقلب 
أشكرك كثيراً 
دمت كما أنت إنسان رائع

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *
> كلمة أوجهها للعزيز الشرقاوي 
> في ناس في مصر بتاكل وتنسي
> ...وعجبي!
> 
> *


*
والله صدقت يا دكتور 
ودى فرصة انى اوجهلك رسالة عبر المنتدى وجهاً لوجه
يا دكتور اسلوبك عبقري فى الاسلوب الساخر من الحقائق المفزعة
وغالباً بتوصل رسالة بسلوب السهل الممتنع
وللاسف انا من الناس اللى ساعات مش بفهم انت عاوز تقول ايه 
زى دلوقتى كده 
بس الأغنية جميلة يا دكتور بصراحة
صحيح
بمناسبة الأكل  
انت ليك عزومة كبدة ومخ وجمبرى يا دكتور ...  أكيد نسيتها 

*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> استمتعت بحوارك عادل..و اختيارك للمواضيع فعلا جميل
> 
> 
> اد ايه شئ ممتع انك تعيد قراءة موضوع فات عليه كتير و بروح مختلفة و فهم أوعى
> 
> شكرا لك عادل


*ربنا يخليك يارب
كل الشكر ل ريهام على اللى ادتنى الفرصة دى
مع انى مكنتش فاهمها من الاول اصلاً 
وشكراً لحضرتك على ذوقك*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> الأستاذ عادل الشرقاوى
> 
> 
> رحلة بالقطار فى محطات جميلة واسعدنا وجودنا معاك
> واتعرفنا عليك أكتر 
> والموضوعات اللى حضرتك اخترها جميلة
> شكرا لك وجودك
> 
> الأستاذة بوكى
> ...


*شكراً يا نوفا
ربنا يبارك فيكِ 
وانا معك بجد ادمنت اتابع الموضوع واقراء حرف حرف للإخوة
ولما بشوف موضوع من زمان بقول كنت فين انا وقتها وإزاى ماشاركتش فيه
كل لحظة بلاحظ ان الموضوع .. ريهام اتقنته جداً واخترت اسئلة فعلاً جميلة 
مع انى فى الاصل مكنتش فاهمه خالص*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> والله صدقت يا دكتور 
> ودى فرصة انى اوجهلك رسالة عبر المنتدى وجهاً لوجه
> يا دكتور اسلوبك عبقري فى الاسلوب الساخر من الحقائق المفزعة
> وغالباً بتوصل رسالة بسلوب السهل الممتنع
> وللاسف انا من الناس اللى ساعات مش بفهم انت عاوز تقول ايه 
> زى دلوقتى كده 
> بس الأغنية جميلة يا دكتور بصراحة
> صحيح
> ...




*طالما الأمر كذلك  وإن أنا السهل الممتنع
والكلام الكبيرإللى أنت كاتبه ده
ورغم كل ده كتبت عن المشرفين والمشرفات
ولكنك نسيت عضو مثلي 
هو الملح والفلفل
وهو البهارات
وهو ...وهو...
 ولكن عادي المصريين والمصريات
عندهم عقدة المسئول والمشرف والمراقب 
يعني الحكومة فقط
و طز لا مؤاخذة في الشعب
إللي هو أنت وأنا وهو وهي
واللي ميفهمش حاجة المفروض يسأل ويستعلم
من صاحب الحاجة ديت
أليس كذلك عزيزي عادل الشرقاوي
وأوعدك بعد ما أفك الجبس عن رجلي اليمين
أن ألبي دعوتك المفتوحة دائما



...وعجبي!
*

----------


## nariman

أهلا بك يا أستاذ عادل
بجد كانت محطة جميلة واختيارات استمتعت بها بجد
فيه حاجات الواحد بيحب يرجعلها هنا حتى لو مر عليها وقت كبير..زي ما قالت ايمان بيقراها بنظرة تانية
وسعيدة برضه انك افتكرت موضوعي (( الرصيد الحالى صفر )) .. بحبه فعلا

اسمحلي كمان أشاركك رأيك بخصوص قاعة السياسة ..وضعها الحالي محتاج اهتمام أكثر واعادة فرز وتنسيق للموضوعات داخل ومن خارج القاعة
ربنا يصلح الأحوال

عارف ..كلامك عن عدم التفاعل وأثره في نفسية الكاتب فكرني أنا كمان بأول شهرين ليا هنا
كنت باحس باحباط ومرة قلتها علنا كمان.. يعني الموضوع وحش للدرجة دي علشان محدش يشارك فيه
وقتها كان موجود شخصية جميلة اسمها عبده باشا ..الله يمسيه بالخير حاول يخفف من نظرتي للأمر ويوضحلي الحكاية ممكن تمشي ازاى
ووالدي العزيز سيد جعيتم و غيره كتير من أصحاب الخبرة والتجربة هنا
بعد وقت عرفت زي ما قالتلك ريهام كده.. ساعات في الأول مش بيبقى فيه تفاعل جامد يعني وياما موضوعات أخدت حقها بعد الرفع بسنين.. والجيد في النهاية بيفرض نفسه
وكمان عايزة أقولك حاجة تانية من واقع متابعتي ..فيه موضوعات قيمة جدا يا أستاذ عادل وبتلاقي عليها ردود بسيطة لا تتعدى 5 أو أقل .. بس بيبقى شكلها حلو وبتعيش
وفيه موضوعات بتبقى ضعيفة البناء والمعنى وبينزل عليها ردود زي المطر..بس بيبقى شكلها مش تمام
وبالتأكيد مش بتعيش في ذاكرة حد

ولو عايز دليل على كلامي تأمل محطاتك هنا ومحطات اللي سبقوك واللي لسه حنلتقي بهم 
وشوف فاكرين ايه في وسط الزحمة

تحياتي الخالصة لك
دمت بخير
 ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> حوارك من القلب مباشرة أخى الفاضل عادل ..ولذلك فقد دخل إلى القلب مباشرة 
> تحمل اخلاصا ووفاءا واعتزازا بالأصدقاء والعشرة والمكان ..هذا لأنك بالفعل انسان طيب ومباشر يا عادل
> دائما ما أشعر أنك مصرى أصيل ..قد تكون أخ لأى فرد أو صديق ممن يقترب منك ويشعرك ..
> فأنت مثل عموم المصريين الطيبين الذين نشعر تجاهم بالألفة والمودة والبساطة ..
> أشكرك جدا على اختياراتك الرائعة ..وسعدت طبعا بذكر اسمى ..أتمنى أن أظل عند حسن الظن دائما 
> ملحوظاتك فعلا يجب أخذها بعين الإعتبار ..وهذا يدل على اهتمامك بالمنتدى وحرصك على البقاء ..فى كل الأحوال لا تيأس أو تبتئس ..المهم ان نكون فى تواصل واجتهاد مستمرين وبالتأكيد سيحدث فارق على المدى مهما كان غير ظاهرا ..
> أما عن " هل غيرتنا الثورة " ..بذكرك هذا الموضوع شعرت بما يشبه الغصة ..لأنى بطلت أفكر كثيرا يا عادل
> ولكننى سأحاول جاهدة أن أعود من جديد لهذا الموضوع لأكتب ..ونكتب جميعا ونرصد..ونأمل ..ونتواصل ..
> 
> أشكرك جدا يا عادل وتحياتى للأسرة الكريمة


*
بشكرك جداً ياأستاذة ندى على كلامك الطيب 
للاسف مش لاقى كلام اعبر فيه عن امتنانى لحضرتك 
أشكرك 
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا سعيد بالتعرف عليك يا عادل ومعلش بقى انا جيت متاخر بس غصب عنى الواحد واخد دور برد اصلا مش مخليه فاهم حاجه  :: 
جميل قوى المحطه بتاعتك والى عاجبنى اكتر عادل الشرقاوى الكبده والمخ  ::  
شكرا جدا حضورك واسلوبك وفعلا المكان عامر بناس طيبين وكويسين حتى فى احاسيسهم ماحيه الموقع الصراحه المنتدى اكبر كتير من انه موقع على النت فعلا ويمكن انا كنت اوقات بسال نفسى احمد صلاح ليه يعنى متمسك بالموقع على الرغم انه مطلع عينه الصراحه بس فعلا هو معاه حق وشرف ليا انى وسطكم 
شكرا ليك وانا عايز كبده ومخ بردو  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> فعلاً عندك حق ولكن انا عارف ان من عيوبى انى احياناً بكون متسرع
> فبحكم على الاشياء خطاء او بفسره تفسير آخر ..
> والله يا ريهام بحاول مكونش متسرع بس يالا بقا شرقاوي بعرق صعيدي 
> بجد بجد يا ريهام انا اللى مش عارف اشكرك إزاى
> على إتاحة الفرصة لى انا كمان على اكتشاف الإخوة فى المحطات الرائعة


كلنا متسرعين يا عادل..كلنا بنحب الناس تتفاعل معانا مش انت بس
وإحنا أعضاء جداد وإحنا أعضاء قدام اكيد بيسعدنا مرور الأعضاء ومشاركتهم وبنستناها كمان
يمكن بس بعد وقت مش بنتاثر بنفس الشكل لو لم يتم التفاعل كما أملنا... لكن اكيد بيفرق معانا 

انا اللي المفروض اشكرك انك ادتني الفرصة اني استضيفك في المحطات  :f: 
*****************

اسكندراني
نوفا

مش عارفة إن كان الشكر لكلماتكم المشجعة يكفي ام لا 
بجد ربنا يخليكم ودايماً منورين المحطات  :f: 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فين الكبده والمخ بتوعى  ::  ?

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> إيه يا عم عادل ده
> من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى النهاردة وأنا عمال أكح 
> كنت فاكر إن ده من دور البرد اللى مش عايز يسيبنى من أكتر من إسبوع
> بعدين دخلت هنا لقيتك جايب سيرتى مرتين بحالهم وكل مرة أنقح من التانية
> واحدة بأحذفلك  زمان موضوعات
> والتانية بتقولى أهتم بوجهات النظر المختلفة
> 
> ماشى يا عم عادل
> ...


*
هههههههه صحيح جبت سيرتك كتير 
والله يا أستاذ أحمد انا كنت عارف مسؤليتك كمشرف والأستاذة حنان 
وده من ضمن الاسباب اللى نجح المنتدى ان له مشرفين 
عارفين دورهم كويس وكله بيعمل اللى عليه لان الحفاظ على النجاح والتقدم مش سهل*



> وبالنسبة لتفهم وجهات نظر الناس التانية
> أوعدك أحاول على قد ما أقدر
> ومين عارف؟
> يمكن أكون أنا نفسى من الناس التانية بس إنت ظالمنى


*

يمكن وياريت 
الحكاية انا لخصتها فى موضوع إنقسام الشعب المصري 
ان فى ناس ثائرة عانت من نظام اساء بطريقة مباشرة لمصر كلها
وفى ناس ممكن تقول كصفة كعوام الشعب المصري او معظمه ناس مش همها
مين يمسك ومين يحكم .. همها ولادها واكل عيشهم .. ودول اللى لما نزلوه 
يقولوه ارحل مع الشباب اكسب وزاد كفة نجاح الثورة 
والطرف الاخر الثائر يرى انه فاهم كويس حكام مصر وكيف تُدر مصر 
ويعلم كيفية أخد حقه المهدوم من الحاكم 
اى كان سبب اقتناع كل طرف لمبادءه واعتقاده ووجهه نظره السياسية 
الإ ان الكل متفق على الخير لمصر .. مين الصح مين الغلط .. لحد دلوقتى الله اعلم* 



> الموضوع جميل جدا
> وإستمتعت بالحلقة بتاعتك دى جدا وبردودك العفوية
> وأنا والله دخلت المنتدى النهاردة مخصوص رغم إعيائى الشديد علشان أرد عليك فى الموضوع المطروح فى قاعة السياسة
> وعلشان أشارك فى المحطة بتاعتك


*

الف سلامة يا أستاذنا 
الف لا بئس عليك وأشكرك وانا اللى سعيد بوجودك والله 
وياريت تعذرنى لتسرعى احياناً*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أستاذ عادل
> سعدت جداً بالتعرف علي محطاتك وعليك اليوم
> إحساسك نجو المنتدى إحساس رائع 
> كلماتك لاتوصف إلا إنها من القلب للقلب 
> أشكرك كثيراً 
> دمت كما أنت إنسان رائع


 *
ربنا يخليك يا دكتور مصطفى 
الاروع وجودك وكلماتك اللى فعلاً اخجلتنى وشعورك الطيب
اللى بالتأكيد مش هيطلع الإمن لسان انسان طيب محترم 
أشكرك يا دكتور*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *طالما الأمر كذلك  وإن أنا السهل الممتنع
> والكلام الكبيرإللى أنت كاتبه ده
> ورغم كل ده كتبت عن المشرفين والمشرفات
> ولكنك نسيت عضو مثلي 
> هو الملح والفلفل
> وهو البهارات
> وهو ...وهو...
>  ولكن عادي المصريين والمصريات
> عندهم عقدة المسئول والمشرف والمراقب 
> ...


 *
والله يا دكتور حضرتك فوق اى مدح وكلامى صغير اوى بالنسبة للى المفروض يتقال عليك
وانا ذكرت موضوع  كان حلم .. ماذا لو كنت رئيسا لجمهوريه مصر العربيه ؟!
اللى البطل الرئيسى فيه هو دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
بافكارك ومقترحاتك وخططك وفعلاً حلم اصبح حقيقة ويقدر اىحد فينا يبقا رئيس جمهورية مصر
بعد يئس وإحباط من خطة التوريث اللى مكنش هنخرج منها الإ بقدرة الله عزوجل

الف سلامة على حضرتك وانت اكبر من اى مدح يا دكتور 
اى نعم كنت بتدخل فيا شمال على طول بسبب التدخين 
بس والله بعتز بحضرتك وعارف انك رايد المصلحة 
أشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة يا دكتور*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل عادل الشرقاوى

ورحلة هادئة قمنا بها معك واقتربنا بقدر يسمح لنا
بمعرفة جانب ليس بالقليل مع متابعتنا لك بمشاركات عدة
وقد رأيت الكثير منها بأكثر من مكان وهذا الطرح زاد يقينى
بانك شخص فاضل ممتعة متابعتك 
دمت بكل الخير
وباقات الشكر للغالية بوكى
لأختيارها لشخصية فاعلة وقديرة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

القلب الجميل \ عادل الشرقاوى
وهكذا تكون الحروف مرآة للروح تعكس صفائها ونقائها وأحيانا فسادها وخبثها وقد كانت حروفك يا أخى تشى بالروح الصافية وبالسريرة النقية ...
أشكرك على وجودك بيننا وعلى ذكرك لى وإطرائك على (إشرافيا) رغم ان مهمة الاشراف تحديدا أعتبرها من أثقل المهام التى تحملتها فى حياتى ولكن يهون على كثيرا تقدير البعض وتفهمهم للمهمة وثقلها ... تمنياتى ان يظل هذا المكان يجمعنا ويقربنا ويساعدنا على تكوين علاقات إنسانية من أروع ما يكون ...
تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة الدائمة عادل ..

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أهلا بك يا أستاذ عادل
> بجد كانت محطة جميلة واختيارات استمتعت بها بجد
> فيه حاجات الواحد بيحب يرجعلها هنا حتى لو مر عليها وقت كبير..زي ما قالت ايمان بيقراها بنظرة تانية
> وسعيدة برضه انك افتكرت موضوعي (( الرصيد الحالى صفر )) .. بحبه فعلا
> 
> اسمحلي كمان أشاركك رأيك بخصوص قاعة السياسة ..وضعها الحالي محتاج اهتمام أكثر واعادة فرز وتنسيق للموضوعات داخل ومن خارج القاعة
> ربنا يصلح الأحوال
> 
> عارف ..كلامك عن عدم التفاعل وأثره في نفسية الكاتب فكرني أنا كمان بأول شهرين ليا هنا
> ...


 *
العزيزة الغالية 
ناريمان
انا اللى مش عارف اشكرك إزاى على كلامك الطيب اللى مش مبيطلع اكيد الإ من انسانة 
عندها مشاعر طيبة ومحبة للناس وعلى خلق 
اشكرك يا ناريمان 
*





> القلب الجميل \ عادل الشرقاوى
> وهكذا تكون الحروف مرآة للروح تعكس صفائها ونقائها وأحيانا فسادها وخبثها وقد كانت حروفك يا أخى تشى بالروح الصافية وبالسريرة النقية ...
> أشكرك على وجودك بيننا وعلى ذكرك لى وإطرائك على (إشرافيا) رغم ان مهمة الاشراف تحديدا أعتبرها من أثقل المهام التى تحملتها فى حياتى ولكن يهون على كثيرا تقدير البعض وتفهمهم للمهمة وثقلها ... تمنياتى ان يظل هذا المكان يجمعنا ويقربنا ويساعدنا على تكوين علاقات إنسانية من أروع ما يكون ...
> تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة الدائمة عادل ..



*
العزيزة جيهان محمد على
احب اسجل هنا برضوه اعجابى باسلوب كتابتك 
اشكرك جدا على كلامك وعلى تشجيعك وارجو ان اكون عند حُسن ظنكم جميعاً 
وما ذكرته ليس مجاملة إنما عملك من يتحدث عنك
واضح جداً دورك الأشرافى ومهامك الصعبة غفل عنه من غفل وانكره من انكر
فلا تلتفتى يا عزيزتى لشخص اعمى افقده الله نور البصيرة ليعلم قدرك
ده بخلاف دورك فى مواضيعك التى تستحق كل الاحترام 
دام الله بيننا المحبة والأخاء والمودة*

QUOTE=kethara;1563255]*أخى الفاضل عادل الشرقاوى

ورحلة هادئة قمنا بها معك واقتربنا بقدر يسمح لنا
بمعرفة جانب ليس بالقليل مع متابعتنا لك بمشاركات عدة
وقد رأيت الكثير منها بأكثر من مكان وهذا الطرح زاد يقينى
بانك شخص فاضل ممتعة متابعتك 
دمت بكل الخير
وباقات الشكر للغالية بوكى
لأختيارها لشخصية فاعلة وقديرة

مع تحيتى*[/QUOTE]
*
الشاعرة الرقيقة الرائعة قيثارة
صاحبة اجمل احساس واروع نغمات الحب
بجد اد ايه فرحتنى مشاركتك وكلام حضرتك 
ده شرف لي تواجدك الجميل
اشكرك يا أستاذتى*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> انا سعيد بالتعرف عليك يا عادل ومعلش بقى انا جيت متاخر بس غصب عنى الواحد واخد دور برد اصلا مش مخليه فاهم حاجه 
> جميل قوى المحطه بتاعتك والى عاجبنى اكتر عادل الشرقاوى الكبده والمخ  
> شكرا جدا حضورك واسلوبك وفعلا المكان عامر بناس طيبين وكويسين حتى فى احاسيسهم ماحيه الموقع الصراحه المنتدى اكبر كتير من انه موقع على النت فعلا ويمكن انا كنت اوقات بسال نفسى احمد صلاح ليه يعنى متمسك بالموقع على الرغم انه مطلع عينه الصراحه بس فعلا هو معاه حق وشرف ليا انى وسطكم 
> شكرا ليك وانا عايز كبده ومخ بردو


 *
ياباشا ربنا يخليك يارب
انا اللى اسف على تأخيرى بس كان وريا الشعب المصري بأكلهم 
انا معاك ان ابن البلد فعلاً عامل مجهود غير طبيعى فى المنتدى وكمان على الفيس بوك
ربنا يكرمه 
وبخصوص الكبده والمخ يا زيزو ال المكان مفتوح لحضرتك مستنى زيارتك


لما اجيبلك اللى انت عاوزوه والله واجيلك حتى علشان حتى اتشرف بلقائك 
ومتخفش مش عزومة مراكيبة   لاء دى عزومة شرقاوية*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك يا بوكي على اللقاء الجميل ده 

ويا ألف أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا عادل باشا الشرقاوي
منورنا دائما 
وسعيد بتواجدك في المحطات وبمحطاتك في المنتدى
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
على فكرة يا عادل
الصباع ده عهده من ايام بنت مصر بسنت 
 :: 

بالنسبة لقاعة السياسية 
يمكن الفترة الحالية كل الناس مهتميه بالسياسية وفي ظل غياب أ/ عاطف هلال نظرا لظروف مرضة ربنا يرجعه لنا بألف صحة وسلامة
ربنا يسهل إن شاء الله وترجع أفضل من الأول وبنحاول جميعا متابعة المواضيع 
وأرجوا من أي عضو يلاقي شيء مخالف أن يرسل تقرير مخالفه أو حتى لو شاكك في الموضوع يرسل تقرير مخالفه ويكتب السبب من وجهة نظره وإن شاء الله يتم مراجعة تلك المواضيع

بشكرك عادل على صراحتك وربنا يقدرنا جميعا على فعل الخير إن شاء الله
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*رحلة جديدة جميلة 

وإختيار موفق للمحطات

بشكرك جدا عادل

وسعيدة بالتعرف عن قرب بشخصك الجميل

وطبعا الشكر موصول للجميلة بوكـــى ...*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> تسلم أيدك يا بوكي على اللقاء الجميل ده 
> 
> ويا ألف أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا عادل باشا الشرقاوي
> منورنا دائما 
> وسعيد بتواجدك في المحطات وبمحطاتك في المنتدى
> 
> على فكرة يا عادل
> الصباع ده عهده من ايام بنت مصر بسنت 
> 
> ...


ههههههههه الصابع ده اول مره اشوفه لما بعتلى المخالفة 
بعد كده بقيت اشوفه اشوفك فى موضوع لى اقول يارب استر .. ايه تانى  :: 
فيييييييييين ايام بنت مصر .. ربنا يطمنا عليها وعلى كل اللى غابوه
شكراً يا ابن البلد على كلامك الجميل 





> *رحلة جديدة جميلة 
> 
> وإختيار موفق للمحطات
> 
> بشكرك جدا عادل
> 
> وسعيدة بالتعرف عن قرب بشخصك الجميل
> 
> وطبعا الشكر موصول للجميلة بوكـــى ...*


اشكرك يا أستاذة هالة على كلامك وسعيد بتشريفك لى

----------

